# duration verses super paint



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The prices are probably reversed

Duration is superior product

Super Paint would not be my first recommendation
Although there's some pros that use mostly SWP that like it just fine, I can tell you someone who's not used to using it will find it very runny, drippy, and saggy

Duration is thicker, but easier to learn how to work
It's a no-brainer actually
It goes on thick, and covers better, less runs, drips, sags....those things simply aren't a worry with the Duration

I used Duration on my own house


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

She may have had the prices reversed, but according to her, the super was more expensive and she said most contractors used it around here. Actually, I wondered if she was saying that because of the higher price. I do not like thin paint, so I guess Duration would be my choice.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Why can't you get a discount on superpaint too? I've never seen duration for 32/gal even with a discount.

Duration is a better product. I also like superpaint. Superpaint is less expensive in my world and I'm used to it. Duration is a newer product and although thicker, doesn't seem to co-operate as well as superpaint when trying to cut fine lines over anything but smooth surface.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Why can't you get a discount on superpaint too? I've never seen duration for 32/gal even with a discount.


Didn't ask why a discount on one and not the other. She said most used the superpaint. I assumed demand had something to do with it. Like I said, I was in a hurry when I was there and be wrong on the prices. Ya got me wondering now if I have then reversed. Maybe it was 38 and 48. After reading some other posts, the 32 does seem low for duration.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Duration is $52 a gal. out here
The local SWP stores tend to get what they can for their products


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

You positively have it reversed. Duration is the more expensive of the two products. It is SW top line, lifetime guarantee paint. Super paint is an excellent product at a little better price and has a 25 year mfg. warranty. Exterior duration does not get a discount (maybe a few $ for some contractors) in my area at all. It sells full retail at about $48/gallon (last I looked) or for me one dollar off per gallon.... 

Interior duration is another story. I get that at about $34/gallon my price. Some contractors get better prices depending on what they use most.

If you want to save a little money and still get a beautiful finish, super paint won't disappoint you. It's a very durable product in it's own right that will look great and last.

If you want the best SW has to offer and don't mind the extra expense, use the duration. It is, hands down, my favorite paint. If a homeowner doesn't want to spend $50+/gal for a repaint, my next recommendation is always super paint.


----------

